# Grief and IBS



## Guest (Sep 20, 2001)

As I posted back in June I lost my mother suddently back in June. I was on my 45th day of the tapes and was having a very positive effect with the tapes until then. Of course because of events you are thrown of track and I have tried to get back on schedule with the tapes but being emotional and family issues have not been on a daily schedule finding it hard to get back to business ( so they say). My symptoms have really jumped around from c to d and bloating and cramping and spams. But I find I can be a true testimonial to the fact that emotions and stress can truly effect the symptoms and mindset of IBS. Its funny but even family members that don't have IBS had problems with stomach problems, colds, headaches, sore throats, insomnia etc after mom's death which taught me something about emotions and their influence on physical or nerves and emotions on the body/mind/spirit. We wish we could control it all from family issues to issues with our children and spouses right up to our issues with death and controlling our own lives but we really can't. Making peace with the fact that we are all probably right in this moment we are where we should be and with the people that God wants us to be with to work out whatever needs to be worked out and that we have to make peace with the fact that people that suffer with IBS are people that try very hard and love very much and wish so hard to make not only their own lives work out but the people that they love or try very hard to love have their lives work out as well. The events that have happened this last week in Washington and NY I imagine play very well into the thinking and anxiety/emotions to people who suffer from IBS. Control and the great wish to have things be peaceful and to work out for the best for everyone. To me people that suffer from IBS don't because of selfish reasons or from needing to be number 1. They suffer because they did't realize how much they gave away and how they were always important even if they did't realize it. God bless - hope I made sense.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Excellent post, pch. My sincerest heartfelt sympathies to you and yours.. (((HUGS))) ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I agree excellent post and my thoughts are with you pch42. let us know how your doing. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

